# building a rock wall.



## thenewfish (Sep 14, 2013)

hey there! i'm totally new to having a cichlid tank but completely into it. I have a 55 gallon tank that has been established for some time. i'm in the process of cycling a 90 gallon tank, decorating it and I also want to build a rock wall to put in it. I have ordered some cichlid rocks on line and expect they will be here shortly. my question is this.....from what I've read up on about these rocks (artificial) is they are very hard to stack. some folks have said that they've "glued" them together and also attached them onto a piece of slate. I've even seem some pic's posted on-lime of this. it looks really cool. what can be used to "glue" then together? i'm sure whatever is used can/may leach out substances and I don't want to harm the fish. thanks!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

GE Silicone I*. Just let it sit for a couple days when done and it'll off gas on its own then your good to go.


----------



## thenewfish (Sep 14, 2013)

thank you, steve!


----------

